
Docker Cloud: Build, ship, and run any app anywhere - chuhnk
https://cloud.docker.com/
======
andyeskridge
This looks like Tutum, which was bought by Docker in Oct '15 [0], has been
fully integrated into the Docker ecosystem. I enjoyed using Tutum for a few of
my small side projects.

[0] [https://blog.tutum.co/2015/10/21/docker-
tutum/](https://blog.tutum.co/2015/10/21/docker-tutum/)

------
davidbanham
I have no idea what this product does. I've read the marketing website and
that Tutum blog post.

My best guess is that I buy a computer from someone (ecs instance, dedicated
box, etc) and then Docker deploys code to it for $7 per month?

~~~
blaines
That's about what I gathered as well. ECS task definitions seem to do just
fine.

------
zbyte64
Started playing around with this. This gives you a pretty gui to launch a
docker swarm onto a supported hosting provider. The biggest thing missing here
is volume support. It will allow you to share volumes between containers but
not let you set up a dedicated volume (ie EBS) to be used by a service. Docker
has this feature called volume drivers which can let you do just that but it
doesn't seem to be integrated into this service yet.

------
sigmonsays
This title is weak

